# Yamaha RX-V673 or RX-A820



## Jussi3000 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello. I am new here and this is my first post. I recently bought Yamaha RX-A1010 for a real bargain (450€) but unfortunately it overpowers my MA BR2 AV setup in small 3,5m x 4,0m room. I used to have RX-V667 and it was quite ok with my setup. A1010 is rated 110w in 8 ohms and V667 was rated 90W in 8 ohms. BR2's have impedance 6 ohms and recommended max power 100w. Could it be so that A1010 is just too much for my speakers in small room? I have tried to adjust PEQ but can't get the clarity and detail used to have with V667. A1010 is just so bass heavy compared to V667. I am now considering to downgrade my receiver to RX-V673 or RX-A820 that have lesser power 90w & 100w in 8 ohms. Any advice would these be better match with MA BR2's? Or should I upgrade my speakers to BX series wich have 8 ohm impedance? Maybe BX2's or BX5's? Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, Welcome aboard the HTS!

I would question your thoughts of "down sizing" your receiver. You can NEVER have too much power and its much better for your speakers than to have less. There is no reason I can think of that you should go that route.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!

I am with Tony - the receivers amp section should not be the issue. Have you tried alternate processing modes to see if there is another that sounds better to you?


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Jussi3000 said:


> Hello. I am new here and this is my first post. I recently bought Yamaha RX-A1010 for a real bargain (450€) but unfortunately it overpowers my MA BR2 AV setup in small 3,5m x 4,0m room. I used to have RX-V667 and it was quite ok with my setup. A1010 is rated 110w in 8 ohms and V667 was rated 90W in 8 ohms. BR2's have impedance 6 ohms and recommended max power 100w. Could it be so that A1010 is just too much for my speakers in small room? I have tried to adjust PEQ but can't get the clarity and detail used to have with V667. A1010 is just so bass heavy compared to V667. I am now considering to downgrade my receiver to RX-V673 or RX-A820 that have lesser power 90w & 100w in 8 ohms. Any advice would these be better match with MA BR2's? Or should I upgrade my speakers to BX series wich have 8 ohm impedance? Maybe BX2's or BX5's? Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated.


Speakers will only draw power if you give them the power which is controlled by the volume control knob. The fact that A1010 is more powerful isn't the reason you don't hear it as clearly as you did with the older RXV 667. There's a world of difference in the feature set between the two. I'm convinced that you have over looked a setting on the receiver that is changing the sound. Study the manual and become familiar with the A1010. If you put the receiver in pure direct mode (the tiny white button) you will eliminate all post processing and the receiver behaves more like the old analog receivers of yesteryear. This should make it sound identical to the RXV667.


----------



## Jussi3000 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you all for advice. I am going to keep the RX-A1010 and dig deeper into settings. I guess it would be quite pointless to downgrade and quick research showed me that Yamaha's new entry to midrange receivers don't have analog multichannel inputs anymore wich V667 used to have and RX-A1010 has. Pure Direct works great but Straight mode with PEQ and tone control options enabled doesn't sound that good. I did run YPAO multiple times and got very different and poor results each time so either the YPAO system is worse than the one on V667 or I have accidentally switched the setup mics between rx-a1010 and rx-v667 and I guess that would produce poor results if trying to take measurements with a mic that is not calibrated with the receiver. Does this make sense? Yesterday I finally measured quite good YPAO settings and started tweaking them and beacause I am far from pro I need somekind of starting point to work from. Sound is getting better. MA BR2's have sensitivity of 90db and RX-A1010 beeing more powerful (20Wpc) than than V667 so is it normal that i have to lower listeninig volume from -40db as down as -60db depending on the source? I forgot to say that I use my system most of the time with 2ch or multichannel music and the V667 used to be quite neutral and clinical with MA BR2's and RX-A1010 makes BR2's sound bit punchier and warmer so maybe that is distracting me a bit. Sound quality is better but with different characteristics. I have always liked Yamaha sound and I hope to get settings right to have detail, depht and atmosphere back for music and same for movies.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

When running YAPO are you placing the correct mic on a tripod pointing up sitting right in the listening position at ear level? If you use pillows or have it sitting on the back of a sofa it wont get good readings.


----------



## Jussi3000 (Jan 9, 2013)

I took measurements placing mic on tripod and things got better. Earlier I was using books to lift mic on ear level and it was placed on back of the sofa and quite close to wall. Results and sound really improved this time using tripod. Sound is better on every level now. Thank you for advice.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Jussi3000 said:


> I took measurements placing mic on tripod and things got better. Earlier I was using books to lift mic on ear level and it was placed on back of the sofa and quite close to wall. Results and sound really improved this time using tripod. Sound is better on every level now. Thank you for advice.


The other thing you may want to do is preset the speakers sizes and skip that option when running YPAO. Thats how i do it and my results are great.


----------

